# TMI- razor burn care!? in pain! date tonight! need help pleeassee.



## thecurlymama

Hey ladies time for a little TMI up in here. So, I've always done a little bit of grooming down there... but it's always been really easy weather its trimming, shaving, etc. I've gone from doing the landing strip sort of thing, to just shaving so I don't have a wonder muff (that pokes out of my underwear haha) and even gone totally bare! I went to shave for the first time this pregnancy (which I have been scared to do for some reason!) but now I know why! It was awful. I've had a couple bad experiences with cuts down there (little ones) and some razor burn, or irritation to the shaving cream I used.. but this is nothing like I've ever experienced! While shaving everything was fine. I used a cream I knew that my skin had never reacted badly to, a brand new razor and everything. As soon as I was done, rinsed off and got out of the shower to dry off- everything down there started burning like hell! It's been over an hour now and it's all red, even some little bumps are starting to show up. OH is coming over tonight and we're making cheesecake and chicken tacos (i'm pregnant with cravings- and he's just a food lover of any kind! haha) but we're supposed to have a really romantic time and I even bought candles for a little romance up in my room... But now my downstairs looks scary! Does anybody know any fast acting razor burn relief? I didn't know how sensitive my skin was going to be now that i'm preggo! In need of some quick wisdom or help or advice or something! 

If not remedies, does anybody know any ideas for down there care for the future to avoid this red itchy mess? I'm so bummed.


----------



## teenmommy15

i got that the first time i shaved when i was pregnant i was so freaked out. i just dried and if and it started burning so bad!! but i dried off really good put some cocoa butter down their (total TMI-but i like to lotion everywhere) and put on some nice cotton (soft) underwear and within an hour to an hour in a half the burning and redness went away the bumps where still their less noticeable though and the redness was gone. so that works for me.


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Im a clean shaver period. Lol. Pregnancy makes everything much more sensitive sadly... i shaved a few days ago, and then had sex with my dh, and uhm, im still sore :( amost.like i have tons of tiny paper cuts down there. Except (TMI) they are on like the lip part and in the fold of skin. Owieeee


----------



## jozylynn896

I would just put cocoa butter not anything with perfumes. 
I have a jungle down there. I've given up trying. 
Lol.


----------



## thecurlymama

xforuiholdonx said:


> Im a clean shaver period. Lol. Pregnancy makes everything much more sensitive sadly... i shaved a few days ago, and then had sex with my dh, and uhm, im still sore :( amost.like i have tons of tiny paper cuts down there. Except (TMI) they are on like the lip part and in the fold of skin. Owieeee

Same thing happened to me!! But I hadn't even shaved for months! (it grows slowly so there was definitely still exposed skin. In the fold of skin part you were talking about I totally got that feeling after sex. It was awful!

Have you ladies tried anything pre-pregnancy to avoid razor burn? I never really had any troubles until now /:


----------



## jozylynn896

I never really got it either :(


----------



## teenmommy15

me either. nothing started really happening till i got pregnant.


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Ive always had razor.burn issues because of how sensitive my skin is, but.ive.not ever.put.anything but a cool cloth down there.. anything fragranced with burn, any cooling gel will burn and im not sure you can use cortizone cream in that area either. Lol. I actually shave with.conditioner.vs shaving cream and that helps a bit. But DO NOT USE NAIR. omg. Chemical burns on your lady parts wont feel.good. lol


----------



## thecurlymama

xforuiholdonx said:


> Ive always had razor.burn issues because of how sensitive my skin is, but.ive.not ever.put.anything but a cool cloth down there.. anything fragranced with burn, any cooling gel will burn and im not sure you can use cortizone cream in that area either. Lol. I actually shave with.conditioner.vs shaving cream and that helps a bit. But DO NOT USE NAIR. omg. Chemical burns on your lady parts wont feel.good. lol

Yeah, I tried putting a wet cold cloth with pressure on it for a few minutes, and later put some cocoa butter and then wore tight, really soft cotton undies. It helped a little bit.. I still have a couple bumps ... I think they might be ingrown hairs ):


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Gosh i get them like mad too! The things pregnancy does to us, that normal people dont mention


----------



## justhoping

baby power as soon as u dry off


----------



## Mizzy

try washing in aqurious cream down there, works a treat for me :)


----------



## cammy

Try using coco butter or aloe vera. 

I usually use witch hazel the night and just before I shave to prevent this sort of thing happening.

Didn't you have a post saying you had a yeast infection? Probably not the best Idea to have that sort of fun whilst you have it anyway, because it can make it worse or just harder to get rid of.


----------



## justhoping

i have always been sensative and pregnancy always made it a million times worse...
i have found if you towel off dry right away..pat not rub...

and use baby powder it feels so much better and the bumps do go....


----------



## thecurlymama

cammy said:


> Try using coco butter or aloe vera.
> 
> I usually use witch hazel the night and just before I shave to prevent this sort of thing happening.
> 
> Didn't you have a post saying you had a yeast infection? Probably not the best Idea to have that sort of fun whilst you have it anyway, because it can make it worse or just harder to get rid of.

this post was from before the yeast infection had even developed haha- definitely not having sex with the yeast infection goin on. Thanks though!


----------



## cammy

sorry just re read what I wrote and it kind of came out rude, didn't mean it that way at all.

And ha, I'm a goof. Didn't even notice. Sorry


----------



## thecurlymama

cammy said:


> sorry just re read what I wrote and it kind of came out rude, didn't mean it that way at all.
> 
> And ha, I'm a goof. Didn't even notice. Sorry

Oh haha no ! I didn't take it that way anyways :) It was a very valid comment and if i hadn't known that sex can make yeast infections worse it would have definitely been a useful thing to know :) so thank you! Not to mention sex with a yeast infection is PAINFUL. Ugh, on that topic... thats how OH and I realized we had one! Eeek, not fun. Also, I just learned that semen sometimes has a high PH balance and can make yeast infections worse that way if your partner finishes inside- huh! Well good thing we're on a break haha.


----------



## justhoping

thecurlymama said:


> cammy said:
> 
> 
> sorry just re read what I wrote and it kind of came out rude, didn't mean it that way at all.
> 
> And ha, I'm a goof. Didn't even notice. Sorry
> 
> Oh haha no ! I didn't take it that way anyways :) It was a very valid comment and if i hadn't known that sex can make yeast infections worse it would have definitely been a useful thing to know :) so thank you! Not to mention sex with a yeast infection is PAINFUL. Ugh, on that topic... thats how OH and I realized we had one! Eeek, not fun. Also, I just learned that semen sometimes has a high PH balance and can make yeast infections worse that way if your partner finishes inside- huh! Well good thing we're on a break haha.Click to expand...

lol that is how I got my first one too.....lol and ouch!


----------



## thecurlymama

Yeah it really scared OH and I cause it was painful for us both and it was suuper confusing because sex has never been like that for us- it's always gone real smoothly and with almost no interruptions - haha at least not from either of us needing to stop. 

Anyways, yeah. The razor burn stopped hurting but I was left with a few little bumps that haven't gone away yet/: but oh well ... Thanks ladies ! I will keep all these suggestions in my memory bank.


----------



## motherearth23

UGh, I just shaved on Friday after noticing the lovely "wonder muff" I had grown(thanks for introducing me to that term btw). By Saturday, the razor bumps were out of control!!! So red and itchy and ugly looking :( And underwear hurts, even loose cotton ones. TMI, but my razor burn can look like little pimples sometimes and it grosses me out! And on top of all of that, I cut myself shaving. I didn't even notice because I was too busy trying to hold my bump out of the way and angle a hand mirror. I'm definitely not shaving again... If the hair gets too crazy I am just going to pay a professional waxer to do a brazillian.


----------



## Jadie

Calamine lotion to take away the pain and soothe, leave for an hour, rinse then Sorbolene to moisturise! :)


----------



## jesssika

I experienced the same thing haha


----------

